# A Chance For Your Opinion To Be Heard -- SD Law



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Once again, there is an opportunity for the public to voice their concerns and opinions on Service Dog Law. 

Comments on this document are being accepted at Regulations.gov
Original deadline was Jan. 7 but open to respond session has been extended to Jan. 21.

*Docket Name Nondiscrimination on the Basis of Disability in Air Travel; Consideration of Negotiated Rulemaking Process*

Publication Date: Monday, December 07, 2015
Agencies: Department of Transportation, Office of the Secretary
Dates: Please submit your comments no later than January 6, 2016. [Extended to Jan. 21]
Comments Close: 01/06/2016 [Extended to Jan. 21]
Entry Type: Proposed Rule
Document Citation: 80 FR 75953
Page: 75953 -75955 (3 pages)
CFR: 14 CFR 382
Agency/Docket Number: Docket No. DOT-OST-2015-0246
RIN: 2105-AE12
Document Number: 2015-30764


ACTION Notice Of Intent.

*SUMMARY*

The Department of Transportation (“Department” or “DOT”) announces that it is exploring the feasibility of conducting a negotiated rulemaking (Reg Neg) concerning accommodations for air travelers with disabilities addressing inflight entertainment, supplemental medical oxygen, service animals, accessible lavatories on single-aisleaircraft, seating accommodations, and carrier reporting of disability service requests. The Department has hired a convener to speak with interested parties about the feasibility of conducting this Reg Neg. The Department anticipates that the interested parties may include disability advocacy organizations, airlines, airports, airline vendors providing wheelchair assistance, aircraft manufacturers, IFE system manufacturers, movie studios, other IFE content providers, service animal training organizations, and other Federal agencies that have a regulatory interest in these issues such as the Department of Justice, the Federal Communications Commission, and the United States Access Board.


*UNIFIED AGENDA*

Carrier-Supplied Medical Oxygen, Service Animals, Accessible Lavatories on Single-Aisle Aircraft, Service Request Reporting, and Seating Accommodations With Extra Legroom


Quote re Service Animals:

_*Determine the appropriate definition of a service animal;

Establish safeguards to reduce the likelihood that passengers wishing to travel with their pets will be able to falsely claim that their pets are service animals;*_

https://www.federalregister.gov/art...travel-consideration-of-negotiated-rulemaking


----------

